# Stomp Pad



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Good Ones...Bad Ones...

Any Info-


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

GSlone said:


> Good Ones...Bad Ones...
> 
> Any Info-


dakine or bust typically.

i like the metal studs, although im in a rare category...they dont hold as good as there spikes ones though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I put Dakine's spiked pad on all my board. It's large and has incredible traction. I can skate down greens with that bad boy.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Dakines are the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Another vote here for Dakine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

*Demon??*

Anybody try these Demon Stomp Pads?

MC Sports - Demon Hybrid Clear Stomp Pad


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Without question, the best I've used in terms of durability, grip, and looks are the 3M rubber bumper pads. Linky

Home Depot or Lowes have them in the cabinet aisle (they are the little rubber bumpers for you cabinets.) They are like $1.99 for a pack of 12, and you can arrange them in any pattern you like.

Personally I haven't put one on a board for some time now. Stomp pads are great at first, but eventually you never miss them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

This is actually a really good idea. I might try doing this myself considering it's dirt-cheap.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

scottland said:


> Personally I haven't put one on a board for some time now. Stomp pads are great at first, but eventually you never miss them.


+1. I haven't used one in years, haven't missed it. Beginners are another story, they can really benefit from not twisting a knee and/or stopping the lift when they fall.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i use the clear dakine that looks like a maltese cross and has the sharp plastic spikes! it is super sticky!!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Stomp Design Tech Bars. You'll have to look them up as they were a pain for me to find in the first place. I think they look super cool and they worked great for me.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

anything clear, spikey, and taking up a nice amount of surface area (lil less than the length of my boot) is what I rock...I don't pay too much attention to brand name when it comes to this


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Stopped using stomp pads, and i dont even realize it really.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dakine Modular pads are what I use exclusively. 3 piece design and just enough traction. I trim 1/3 of length of the spikes so they don't tear up the bottom of my boot


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Haven't put any on my new board. It was a little scary at first but I just apply pressure against back binding and works fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

another vote for the dakine pads


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Never actually used a stomp pad.. It looks so misplaced, atleast on a burton with ics, then you gotta put that bad boy in the middle of the board, and thats just weird


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Dakine Modular. It's the kind I used to use.


----------



## Wreckoning (Dec 14, 2008)

GSlone said:


> Anybody try these Demon Stomp Pads?
> 
> MC Sports - Demon Hybrid Clear Stomp Pad


I used to have an old Dakine Stomp that looked exactly like that - it stuck up like 3/4"+ from the surface of the board... I didn't like it


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Dakine Modular here


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

just found the name of mine... Dakine X-mat


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Defy said:


> another vote for the dakine pads


And another.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Another Dakine user here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't really like the way stomp pads look, so I tried to find the smallest thing that would keep traction. I ended up buying one of these and cutting the six hexagons off of it. I use two where the toe of my boot goes, and one for my heel, and I have lots of control with them. The pad is clear, so it won't cover up your board design very bad.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Your first two posts have both been about this strap pad thing. Hmm, I've seen dinosaurs in these parts. You better be careful, they love spam...


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

my dakine cross one wore down fast...That remids me...gotta put on a new one I got before morning LOL.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Your first two posts have both been about this strap pad thing. Hmm, I've seen dinosaurs in these parts. You better be careful, they love spam...



when i was riding the other day i was getting off a lift and when i sat down to strap in the guy next to me was showing me his, he said hes the inventor of the strap pad. looks lame to me


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

FunkyRooster said:


> my dakine cross one wore down fast...That remids me...gotta put on a new one I got before morning LOL.


cool profile pic!


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> cool profile pic!


Thanks! Im a Hobby Dealer, Thats my whole summer thing, I picked up snowboarding because I dont fly or drive any RC stuff when its cold out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Dakine here. The cross thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Employees must wash hands sign is the only way to go


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

FunkyRooster said:


> Thanks! Im a Hobby Dealer, Thats my whole summer thing, I picked up snowboarding because I dont fly or drive any RC stuff when its cold out.


i have a lineup of E-flite blades.. i have a Mcx, a cx2, and a blade 400!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone ever try using leftover pieces from a tail pad for a surfboard. they seem like they would do the trick pretty nicely too since they are pliable and pretty grippy. the tail pads i get for my boards always have these extra bits that, IMO, go to far up the board and give me thigh rash so i leave them off. always thought it was a shame to throw them away. they might work nicely as a stomp pad. although i personally don't use a stomp pad, never learned with one and don't feel i need one now


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

^^why not just not buy a 5 piece traction pad for you surfboard?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> ^^why not just not buy a 5 piece traction pad for you surfboard?


i buy the dakine bruce or kalani 5 piece tail pads but the extra 2 pieces above the main tail pad are what im talking about. those seem like they would make good stomp pads


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a square Dakine spiked stomp pad that's worked well for me so far.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I used to use the clear one. No stomp pad these days, though.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> I used to use the clear one. No stomp pad these days, though.


I like that one alot. I use the cross one but I wanted a bigger area of coverage. I ended up buying some of the dakine silver triangle things. There are 9 ind. "spikes". There dont wear off like the nubs do on the cross and this stomp pad. At first the cross one really hurt if you touched it. But is hardley there now


----------

